# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Windsurf Boracay, Philippines 2011 part 2 video

## reefretreat

Here is the 2nd part Video of the action on Boracay island, Philippines 2011 at Reef Retreat Resort.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifY60Y6jCtw
Hope to see you all out here on the water
www.reefretreatboracay.com

----------

